# AMT/ERTL 18" 1701 Conversion to 33" FX Model Proportions



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Here's one of my ongoing projects. As stated, I'm trying to capture as many of the features of the 33" FX model within reason utilizing the old 1701 kit.

The main work has been on the saucer. I'm attempting to reconfigure the bulges top and bottom. I've used epoxy putty to fill in the curves up to the edges of circular pieces of plastic glued to the top and bottom of the hull. I'm still working on getting the contour just right: 










You can also see where I filed down the bottom edge of the saucer with a file and sandpaper to get more of a slant after reinforcing the interior to prevent weak spots.

The teardrop and bridge are the vac-form part from the Estes rocket kit version with an epoxy reinforced interior. It's mainly just a starting point as I'm reshaping it to more fully represent the 33" version of those parts:










For the bottom sensor dome, I used the bridge clear piece from the 22" ERTL kit on top of a circular plastic frame for a button that was the right size:










I'm not going to light the kit but will paint and decal so as to simulate lit windows.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Here you can see my attempt to get the bulgier hull top from the 33" model:










I reinforced the interiors of the nacelle struts with brass rod and sections of thick styrene plastic and epoxy putty. This reinforcement gives them a reassuring sturdiness. The strut area and both ends are/will be reinforced on the inside with epoxy putty as well. 

I'll have to get a better photo of the nacelle rear end caps:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Lee, that is impressive! It is looking just great! I admire your conviction to making this model, look like the 33" version. Keep us posted with updates, when you get them.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, Lloyd!

I've got a large dish antenna from the earlier versions of the kits that I will paint metallic copper and silver and put on. I'll also paint the "Bussard collectors" copper.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful work, thus far, Lee! That's what I call _master craftsmanship_, getting all the angles and curves just how they're supposed to be - and getting them right the first time w/o a bazillion posts bragging about how you're going to get it done and making excuses. A true modeler in every sense of the word. 

You just do it and show the results.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Absolutely beautiful work, thus far, Lee! That's what I call _master craftsmanship_, getting all the angles and curves just how they're supposed to be - and getting them right the first time w/o a bazillion posts bragging about how you're going to get it done and making excuses. A true modeler in every sense of the word.
> 
> You just do it and show the results.


Thank-you, sir!

I am hesitant to post too much partially completed stuff here due to my A.D.D. leading me from one project to another on a daily basis. It's a while before I actually finish them to my satisfaction.

This one, however, I thought would be very interesting to show in some of its stages. 

I'm figuring out this stuff somewhat on the fly, sort of coalescing some of what I remember of what I've learned (that re-learning curve is awfully steep sometimes  ).

So, I'm probably doing some of this the _hard_way--but it's fun. 

I have completely compartmentalized the construction working on individual parts as I go along without worrying about others so much at the time. I figure I can always get back to them later.

I do have a few models lined up for painting when I get the urge to do that one fine day (when the heat index is not over 100 degrees).


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

A few things I figured out:

*1. *I was able to center the holes in the nacelle domes by finding the center of the hemisphere on the inside where there were injection casting marks. There are other ways to figure it out from the outside but involved more trouble.

*2. *I used small metal files to flatten the tops or bottoms of vents near the rear of the nacelles. Obviously done to avoid an undercut for the molds, the vents are faired into the nacelle cylinder on just one side (top or bottom) giving them a goofy, unbalanced look.

*3.* Using photos and dividers, I calculated the size of the rectangles for the rear nacelle caps and cut them out of styrene that looked to be the right thickness. 

I luckily happened to have the plain nacelle caps as from the earlier runs of the AMT kit and glued them on there with tube glue after fitting them and gingerly bending the plastic into approximate shape with my fingers.

*4.* I've reinforced the inside of the secondary hull with epoxy putty very liberally especially at the point where the bolt fits in. It doesn't hurt to have this part be heavy since it is a mounting point.

*5. *Since I had so much epoxy putty going on top and bottom of the saucer, it was hard to avoid it getting heavy so, in order to connect it securely to the secondary hull, I used long screws through the saucer going down through the dorsal and back filled with epoxy putty there as well.

The nacelles, I left mostly empty since I didn't want them to be too heavy and risk sagging or easier breakage.
*
6. *The saucer got so heavy on top with putty that I was able to easily flex the saucer halves in and out--not good when I want a stable surface to putty on top of.

To remedy this, I cut two holes where the impulse engines will be and stuck lightly glue-smeared lengths of smoothed plastic sprue of the right diameter most of the way in. This provided the necessary structural integrity for the saucer.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks promising :thumbsup:


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd just like to say... *Wow!*



PerfesserCoffee said:


> I'm not going to light the kit but will paint and decal so as to simulate lit windows.


Which should not only look nice, but also authentic as the original windows were just painted on the model.



> I am hesitant to post too much partially completed stuff here due to my A.D.D. leading me from one project to another on a daily basis.


Like none of us would have any experience with that? 

If you are anything like me, the last 5 or 10% of any project is the hardest. You've already past the stage were you've shown yourself that you could do what you set out to do, but don't have to worry about criticism too much as it is still a _work in progress_.

Believe me, no explanation needed! I can see the finished product through the progress images... you should be proud of your workmanship.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I agree w/*Shaw*. I think that most modelers I know have more than one project going at a time, and for different reasons. Some folks suffer from the Ooh Shiney! Syndrome (that'd be me), poor organization skill (me again) or just like to have something to work on while paint, putty or glue is drying/setting (aaaand me, too). As such, I wouldn't worry about it over much. 

If *I* worried about what sort of snide/negative comments folks make about me or my 200+ unfinished models on the shelf, I'd be one of those over-the-top jerks who feels he has to lash out at other folks on a regular basis via email, PM, making disparaging remarks about folks or kickin' the dog/cat just 'cause I can. While I'm a jerk, I'm no where near over-the-top.  


Anyhow, I like the plan you've come up with, Lee. And thanks for sharing your lessons learned on this project, as well. You never know when you might be helping someone else out w/o knowing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for the encouragement, PM, Shaw, & Griff!

I'm trying to discipline myself so that I can actually finish one of those many different projects--including my workshop which has made some more progress recently and will, I hope, this weekend as well. 

Lack of organization right now is definitely a huge factor. If it's packed away in the garage, well, I'm not very likely to go dig it out.



Shaw said:


> If you are anything like me, the last 5 or 10% of any project is the hardest.


Ohhhh, man! That is my problem, for sure!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

A.D.D.? Just PC junk! We just think faster than our bodies can do it. Besides, who wouldn't want to start a new model, before finishing the last? Now what model was I working on?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

*ProfessorCoffee* this is a very interesting project you've got going. I've always liked to imagine the 33 incher to have been the original configuration of the _Constitution-_class that was later modified into the more familiar production form.

Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Warped9 said:


> *ProfessorCoffee* this is a very interesting project you've got going. I've always liked to imagine the 33 incher to have been the original configuration of the _Constitution-_class that was later modified into the more familiar production form.
> 
> Well done. :thumbsup:


Thanks, Warped!

I've often thought the same thing about the 33 incher.

I think the 33 incher hull shapes gives more room inside the saucer for usable deck space as well.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Very nice! :thumbsup: 

I look forward to seeing how your final version turns out.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

A bit more work:

View of nacelle with AMT detailing sanded off in trench and on struts. I'll be using decals to replace the vents on the struts:










Two views of Cage style endcap details added with sheet styrene:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Kewelness! At this rate, you'll have construction done by the 4th and have her painted by the end of next weekend!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Kewelness! At this rate, you'll have construction done by the 4th and have her painted by the end of next weekend!


Riiiiiiight! 

DO NOT lay any bets on that


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

One thing that is bugging me is that one of the nacelles (can't remember which) is lower and angled differently than the other. (The other one looks to be dead-on accurate in its position--not as represented in photographs above where they're _both_ sagging where I just stuck them in loosely and taped them.)

I'm not sure if that's the way the kit was engineered or if I goofed putting it together. The kit is definitely got a weak design on the secondary hull where the struts fit into so there is a lot of room for error there. 

I've got epoxy putty all inside her there so it's going to stay together (barring a hammer striking it) but I'm going to have to pull out the small metal files again and dig out some plastic from inside the strut sockets in order to align the one nacelle. :freak:


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Nice work on those nacelles and pylons!
I think it's the starboard nacelled that droops. The saucer also droops. Are you going for this level of match with the 3-footer? Or do you intend to avoid droops (as I would)?
(When I get back to my 3-footer work, I intend to blueprint it idealized AND as-built. Making my 3d model of it match the droop makes it possible to do better photo comparisons for accuracy. I'll correct the droop when I'm done refining the model to match the photos. When I build it, I hope to end up droop-free.)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh, sorry for the misunderstanding. I meant the AMT model has a droop (at least the way I put it together).

I will try to avoid the droop that the actual FX model may have.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

uss_columbia said:


> Nice work on those nacelles and pylons!
> I think it's the starboard nacelled that droops. The saucer also droops. Are you going for this level of match with the 3-footer? Or do you intend to avoid droops (as I would)?
> (When I get back to my 3-footer work, I intend to blueprint it idealized AND as-built. Making my 3d model of it match the droop makes it possible to do better photo comparisons for accuracy. I'll correct the droop when I'm done refining the model to match the photos. When I build it, I hope to end up droop-free.)


Oh, yeah: I'm definitely looking forward to your work! The more references the better! :thumbsup:


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

^ Yeah, but I'm like you: lots of things going on at once, takes forever to finish anything.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Modelers ADD strikes again!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

It's a vicious circle!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice work. look forward to seeing it done


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, Jafo!

It's been fun so far.

I'm waiting on some decals to come in to use to do the windows. (I've sanded off the ones in raised plastic on the hull.)

I'll keep the pics coming as I make some progress.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Very Nice Lee!! Looking foward to seeing the progress !! Jeff


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, modelgeek!

I'm off tomorrow so I may be getting some more hull contouring done.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Great subject idea!! Superb work so far too!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You had off yesterday, any progress? Who's decals are you going to be using? She is going to be a beauty!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Pretty much got the dish antenna assembled. 

Had to replace the spire (from the cutaway dish antenna but cut down) and put a small length of brass tube over the connecting strut to the front of the engineering hull. 

I'll get some photos this weekend probably.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I like what you've done so far. Look forward to seeing more as you progress !


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Forgot to get pics. 

I'll get some this week probably. Thanks for the compliment, Trekriffic!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I actually made some progress over the weekend but haven't gotten pics yet. 

I've been mainly working on upgrades to lightsabers and fitting in some other work as I can. 

I'll make a note to get some pics this evening.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking foward to them!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Work progresses on the saucer section with the enlarging and shaping of the teardrop section as well as building up and reshaping the bridge:





































Keep in mind that the shapes created here will be sanded down some in the finishing process and appear a bit large and irregular now.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Here is the build-up of the (older big box version of the 18" AMT) deflector dish using a prong from the 22 inch model kit:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Here are some of the distractions on the work table:

The mysterious lander from _Planet of the Apes_ utilizing the _Jupiter 2_ landing gear as in opening scenes from _Beneath the Planet of the Apes_:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

A scout version of the PL _1701 _as well as the desktop BOP reshaping project coming along:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

A conversion of the _Los Angeles_-class submarine into a quasi-futuristic _Seaview-_type vessel as well as a refitting of a _Seaview _model to update it into a more regular looking modern submarine (theoretically, they'll eventually meet somewhere in the middle  ):


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The space shuttle, _Orion _is ready for another coat of primer and my version of the _Nautilus _from _20,000 Leagues Beneath the Sea_ continues to take shape:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

WOW!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Incredible work! You have been more than busy.  
Made my day to see your projects. :thumbsup:


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Fun stuff! Lots of sculpting going on! I really like that Orion shuttle, haven't seen one before!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, Lloyd & Columbia!

The _Orion _shuttle is a modification of the Airfix _2001 _shuttle to look more like a US space shuttle. It's been a fun side project and, so far, the most rewarding to work on in terms of effort vs. results.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Learning from doing:

I think I've finally figured out why, on two or three occasions, the epoxy putty I put on doesn't cure.

While kneading some of the hardener the other night in preparation to mix it with the resin I was momentarily distracted (or zoned out or something). I then found myself thinking I'd already mixed the two parts while, in reality, I still just had the hardener in a little squishy ball. 

I realized my mistake this time by mentally going back over my previous actions. The resin is the more dominant color (and smell--though very, very mild) of the two and is difficult to distinguish from the mixed substance. It is an easy mistake to make.

I'm not sure how I'll avoid this happening in the future except to concentrate more on what I'm doing at that critical phase. Sometimes this is NOT the thing to do while watching a really interesting movie on TV.  

I've had to, on a couple of occasions, dig out uncured epoxy from a project (including once on this one). I wondered what happened. Now, I know.

I use Magic Sculp 2-part epoxy putty ordered from The Compleat Sculptor online. It is very economical for the amount you get and how far it goes. Its quality is excellent. I have repaired a loose head on a hammer with it. (I smeared epoxy putty down into the wood where it had loosened and filled in the area there). The epoxy join has survived intense pressure (in normal use) of the hammer. Amazing stuff!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Great projects Perfesser, I like that if you can't find a kit of a subject you want, you perservere anyway. 

I can't wait till the boys go back to school in three weeks so I can start modeling again!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, PM!

I tend to come up with ideas based on the shapes I have at hand and then the projects get a little out of control. :freak:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Great work Lee! Neat subject area, it's not something a lot of people have attempted. Do you have plans on how you're going to do the belly bulge on the engineering hull?


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Perfessor- Very nice work on all of those "distraction" builds as well. Keep us posted!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, Modeler & Gato!

The "bulge" I have decided is "close enough" on the AMT/ERTL 18" model for my purposes.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Anything new here, Lee? Still set aside for the time being?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You know, I've been making a few plans on the next steps involving this model. I'll probably pick it back up since I've caught up on a few tasks.

(I've been working a lot lately on some car repair projects as well as being occupied selling off some items for the widow of a good buddy of mine who passed away a few months ago.)

It's about time to return to watching TV with my work desk in front of me though.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I was just curious to know about this one. It's been in the back of my mind and I'll always think about it at the oddest times - just not when I'm logged on the 'Puter. I was thinking I might try something along these lines in 1/2500 scale to expand my meager skills in a slightly different direction. 

Whatever you decide and whenever you get back to it, please don't forget us.


----------

